# No Sex



## Misssohurt (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been Married for15 years and I am in my 50s I would say I have a body that would make heads turn, but not my husband head when it comes to Sex we have not had Sex in two years and something he has the little blue pills and every time I have ask him to take one he says it takes time to work and always wants me to use you mouth but he don't want to use his so now it nothing, zero no Sex at all I am ready for a Divorce Misssohurt still gets hot and got a fire to put out! I do have toys with his Permission but I want the Real Deal. :scratchhead:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Has your hubby gained unwanted weight and doesn't feel sexy for you?

He is in his 50's, so low testosterone could be the main issue, thus no sex drive.

- I take a natural test booster and arginine before bed. Gets me energized and in the mood like when I was younger and I don't need much sleep either.

Does he weight train and eat healthy? This will increase his sex drive and energy levels.

Does he work a tough week, 50+ hours?


He may have a LD and you have a HD.

Surprise him. Before he has a shower, wait for him behind the shower curtain....

Have sex with him in the middle of the night, while he sleeps and when he wakes up, nice......

Watch some adult shows together.

Try some fantasies you've always wanted to do. What are his fantasies?

If you're in the mood more, you must take the initiative. Don't rely on him to take the initiative because he is LD.

Dress up in some sexy outfit to seduce him......

Give me a nice long oil massage and nibble his neck and work down.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mrs. Hurt,

I am so sorry to hear about your condition. Has your husband take a physical and hormonal check-up? Maybe his sexual hangups is due to hormonal matters, such as lack of testosterone.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> Has your hubby gained unwanted weight and doesn't feel sexy for you?
> 
> He is in his 50's, so low testosterone could be the main issue, thus no sex drive.
> 
> ...


What do you take for a test booster?

C


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Two years and no sex??? What a nightmare..

Its been three months for me and I cant take it any more. I have told him that he needs to see a doctor to sort himslef out.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm no expert and i consider myself very HD.

That being said, there are only three reasons i could think of that would make me not want to have sex with my wife.

1. Medical Issue
2. No attraction at all - and i'm talking to the point that you're repulsive.
3. Affair

From what you say, option 2 sounds like thats not the problem. Even if i had a job that worked me like a mule and i was dead tired all the time, i would still require sex.


----------

